# Daykel Apiaries in NZ



## josethayil (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi,
I have bought queens from Daykel Apiaries for the past few years. They are some of the best queens i have got. They provide pure carniolan queens.

They have a closed mating program which gives almost pure carniolans bees. 
The queens are varroa tolerent and very productive. They are very gentle too.

Their website is www.queenbees.co.nz/queenbees.co.nz/ check it out.

I will highly recommend you try a few queens from them. They are one of the leading queen breeders in New Zealand.


----------



## buzz100 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Queens*

I actually got some great Carnies from a guy in Ohio. Lasted 3 years in high production--150 # from 10 hives each!


----------



## adamf (Jan 28, 2006)

josethayil said:


> Hi,
> I have bought queens from Daykel Apiaries for the past few years. They are some of the best queens i have got. They provide pure carniolan queens.
> 
> They have a closed mating program which gives almost pure carniolans bees.
> ...


Hi, I corespond with the owner of Daykel, David Yankee. He's a very nice guy, who knows what he's doing! I'd love to try some of his stock in the USA sometime.
Adam Finkelstein
www.vpqueenbees.com


----------

